# cories, danios, gouramis for 10 gallon



## hulu (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello!

I've had my 10 gallon up and running for 3 weeks now and am starting to plan out what fish I may add to the tank some time next year. 

Here's the initial plan:

5-7 zebra danios (community/schooling)
1-2 dwarf gouramis (center)
3-5 cories (not sure which kind yet, sterbai maybe?)
Maybe some cleaner snails as well.

I currently run a Marineland Mini power filter with Bio wheel (for 20 gallons), Whisper Air Pump (for 20g), and have gravel substrate. Hoping to convert to sand for the cories (perhaps a small underlayer of gravel and a top layer of sand). Also hope to introduce live plants (currently house 5 silk plants). 

Should I change any of the numbers (I would love for these fishies to thrive [hoping they will school]), and is this a good combination? Any advice would be really helpful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

All of them, no. 10 gallon is too small.
You could get all zebra danios (but even then, they like a lot of swimming space), or the gouramis and someting else. aswell as the cories.


----------



## hulu (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh no, I was afraid the 10 gallon would be overstocked. A friend of mine told me that rule of thumb for 10 gallons was to have between 10-15 fish, I guess that's not right.

I was hoping to get fish that would shoal, at least one center piece and a few bottom feeders. (is that asking for too much from a 10 gallon?)
What would be a good number?


----------



## hulu (Oct 18, 2009)

hulu said:


> Oh no, I was afraid the 10 gallon would be overstocked. A friend of mine told me that rule of thumb for 10 gallons was to have between 10-15 fish, I guess that's not right.
> 
> I was hoping to get fish that would shoal, at least one center piece and a few bottom feeders. (is that asking for too much from a 10 gallon?)
> What would be a good number?


I don't mean to double-post but I just wanted to ask another question:

Would it be better to get: 
- 1 dwarf gourami + a school of zebra danios (6-7)
or
- 1 dwarf gourami + a school of corydoras (6-7)
or
- mix of zebra danios and corydoras

(and what would be a good suggestion for sand stirrers?) 
I wish I had a larger tank, however dorm rules dictate that I can't have anything larger than a 10 gallon :[


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Peronally I would favour the dward gourami and cories.
But thats my biased opinion because I have a cory only tank right now. (10 gal with 6 cories) and am probably going to get that stunning gourami as the main center fish, or a beautiful betta.. havent decided yet.

It would be nice because cories are bottom fish, sometimes swimming in the middle for a second and darting up and down the glass. While the gourami would be in the middle and top.

Just a note, cories are shoaling fish, so you are looking into around 6, thats why cories and zebras would be pushing it a little. 

Cories also need a very fine smooth substrate, like sand because of their delicate barbels. The gourami and zebras would be nice too because the zebras school, however you tank would be very busy because they dont stop and move all over the tank. I personally prefer a more peaceful look with the cories rummaging around the bottom.


----------



## hulu (Oct 18, 2009)

Rohland said:


> Peronally I would favour the dward gourami and cories.
> But thats my biased opinion because I have a cory only tank right now. (10 gal with 6 cories) and am probably going to get that stunning gourami as the main center fish, or a beautiful betta.. havent decided yet.
> 
> It would be nice because cories are bottom fish, sometimes swimming in the middle for a second and darting up and down the glass. While the gourami would be in the middle and top.
> ...


It sounds lovely! 
I am highly considering what you suggested 
but first, one question:
so far my tank's water temperature has been fluctuating from 60~80+ Farenheit, I've ordered a heater (Marineland Stealth 50 Visi-Therm Submersible Aquarium Heater) to stabilize the temperature. Was this a good move for keeping cories? And what temperature would be optimal for them?

Thanks in advance!
Harry


----------

